

Google replacing all my titles - dendory
http://dendory.net/?b=51a99990

======
vladady
Generally, the first link in a page is a link with the site name (where the
site name is hidden and the logo is displayed). Google thinks back is your
site name...

~~~
dendory
That's the point of my post. The page <title> should be the anchor. But
because Google thinks they know better, they do extensive algorithm parsing
(and yes I understand the goal is to foil spammer) then come up with random
crap. They test their crap against WordPress, and if all looks fine, then they
call it a day.

------
gus_massa
Don't know the cause, but the first text in page is "Back" and it's placed
just before a <h1> head. Perhaps that is confusing some heuristic.

From the html file:

    
    
      ...
      <a href="../">&lt; &lt; Back</a>
      <h1>Aurebesh</h1><br>
      ...

~~~
dendory
There's clear protocols set. The page <title> is supposed to be the anchor
text. Google thinks they know better, and expects everybody to adapt.

~~~
cheald
Perhaps you missed the memo, but people have been adapting to Google for quite
a while now.

Google's obviously attempting to give a bit more context to link titles when
they think that the link comes from a publication. Your "Back" link goes to
the root of your site, which is overwhelmingly used as a "home" link that is
very frequently semantically given the title of the publication. That's cool
with me - trying to make their results more usable is great. I think it's a
little silly to be upset with Google doing something with _their index_ that
they feel might help _their users_.

